# Weston the Pomeranian Foster



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

hes about 1



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Adorable! Such a cutie.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Awwww! He looks like a little fox! I think Pomeranians are just so adorable. I like when they have longer muzzles and foxy faces


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Awwww! He looks like a little fox! I think Pomeranians are just so adorable. I like when they have longer muzzles and foxy faces


I also like the longer muzzle look. With most dogs I don't, I like thicker and shorter muzzles in general. But with northern/spitz type I always prefer foxy faces.


----------

